# The definitive 'road' cycling book



## fortuns (Aug 27, 2007)

I am an avid MTB rider and am about to start training for a 2008 French Alps 400 miles event over 8 days with a group of guys. As a newcomer to ‘road’ cycling I would like to immerse myself in a really good book covering training, gear, techniques etc. Can anyone suggest the definitive ‘road’ cycling book?

Cheers, Stephen.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Mm, don't think you can get all of that in one book.

You may want to try Friel's Bible, as it actually describes how to set up a training plan. It doesn't reall cover gear or technique. You may want a specialized book for long-distance trekking on bicycle for that.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree, there is no "definitive" book as there are many different training philosophies. Friel is a good book to start with or you could read a book that Kendra Wenzel/Rene Wenzel/Scott saifer wrote that has the kind of info your looking for called "bike racing 101." http://www.wenzelcoaching.com/Bike_Racing_101.htm One of the more well known books on power training is "training and racing with a power meter" by Hunter Allen and Andrew Coggan.


----------

